# Bush Hog JV-II



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

I didn't see a forum that this fit in, So I hope its ok to post my question here. 

I picked up a Bush Hog garden tractor (late 60's model) I am going to restore it, and was wondering if anyone has a manual or link to any information on them.

Any information on this tractor would be greatly appreciated.

By the way, Great looking site.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I just did a quick google search on the Bush Hog tractor and found several interesting sites to get more infomation. The one that is the most interesting is the 4th one on the results. Heck I did not even know Bush Hog someone make tractors for them (Shaw manufacturing). The words I use was "Bush Hog Garden Tractors. Good Luck in your interesting toy. Also a Big WELCOME TO TRACTORFORUM.


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the idea. But I have done several google searches and all the information is on the D410's. I need info on the Javelinas, The Javelina's are hydrostatic drive. I was hoping to find someone with a manual. 

I did find one guy with copys of manuals for sale, but he hasnt replied to my e-mail.


Here are a picture of my Javelina when I brought it home.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Tractor Nut :friends: :cheers: Your project to restore this machine sounds like a very interesting project. Please be sure to post some updates of your progress and don't forget those pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome.

I got pictures.  Here is another one


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

I did find these on one of the searches.

http://216.114.101.88/photos/GardenTractors/tractor/lit7.jpg 

http://216.114.101.88/photos/GardenTractors/tractor/lit8.jpg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

The pictures are sure interesting. The ad picture has the discharge chute on the left side. That would reverse everything that is mowed. Thanks for the pictures, Sorry I could not be more help, I sure some of the ollder memberrs may have more info then I could give.


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

I have the mower deck, but its pretty rusted.

Wonder if we could get a Bush Hog forum, Id be glad to fill it with lot of pictures and Information as I find it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Tractor Nut:friends: Thanks for showing us what they looked like. Never heard of them till now hope you get yours looking good and able to find or make the parts you'll need.


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *The pictures are sure interesting. The ad picture has the discharge chute on the left side. That would reverse everything that is mowed. Thanks for the pictures, Sorry I could not be more help, I sure some of the ollder memberrs may have more info then I could give. *


I looked at the mower deck, and it appears the picture on the ad is reversed, My deck has the discharge on the right side. Unless they produce 2 different decks.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

My guess is that they produced 2 different decks as the name on the hood is correct and not written in mirror. When I was in the Air Force I was over in Japan on a temp. duty there and the funny thing I saw one time was a Honda rear engined rider with the discharge on the left. So companies once in while will do strange things.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tractor Nut _
> *I looked at the mower deck, and it appears the picture on the ad is reversed, My deck has the discharge on the right side. Unless they produce 2 different decks. *



Could be from diferent motors used, and mounted diferent. The old Case/Ingersoll tractors had a left hand discharge, becouse of how the motor mounted, and the fact that they ran the PTO off the flywheel end, caused the deck to turn the oppsit way from most. Later years they changed the mouting posision and put the standerd right had decks on.


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Here is another Bush Hog D410 with a left discharge.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul,
I was going to post about the old Case having their discharge chutes on the left, but noticed you have already done so. At least now, I know why they did. Question, though, why do the newer Ingersolls have the discharge chute on the right? Is it because of different engines, or just mounted differently? And what prompted them to mount them differently, if that's the reason?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

they switched the motor around in the frame. Old ones had the flwwheel in the front, now the rear. Why? I realy am not sure.


----------

